# How Do I Breed My Black Knife Ghost Fish?



## BGKLOVER (Feb 1, 2008)

Please I want so desperatly to breed my Black Knife Ghost Fish. How do I breed them?





I have four black knife ghost fish. They get along with everything I have in my 55gal. Never tried them in my 10 gal.

*55gal*



6 Balla Sharks ( 3 lg., 2 med., 1 sm. )
4 Black Knife Ghost Fish
2 Red Tail Sharks
2 Rainbow Sharks ( 1 Is Albino )
2 Iridescent Sharks
1 Silver Tiped Shark
1 Catfish
1 Blue Lobster
1 Pleco (XXL)

*10gal*



6 Cardinal Tetras
5 Glowlite Tetras
4 Flame Tetras ( 2 male, 2 female )
2 Plecos ( 1 common, 1 spotted )
1 Chinese Algae Eater
1 Clown Loach



First attempt I was able to hand feed them. As a matter of fact that was how I got them to eat for the first time since I brought them home. I hand fed them freeze dried shrimp. They love them, but sometimes have problems getting past the exo-skeleton. The very next day I had them eating Tubifex Worms (freeze-dried). Every once in a while if I can land a sinking carnivor pelet next to their hide-out (which they hardly ever use) they might pick at it. Not very good luck there. As far as freeze dried blood worms go I'm just clogging my filter. I hope to accedentaly breed them one day. Oh and one more thing...They get along perfect with each other except for the occacional nudge to get to the food first.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Don't plan on breeding knifefish, ever.
It's been done, mainly in clown knives, where a random pair will lay eggs.
Mostly, they're unfertile, and never even make it past the first day.

Ghost knives have a long way to go, before they even have a clue on their breeding habits. In reality, they know almost nothing about them in the wild, and they've only been filmed on a handful of occasions. In captivity, it's somewhat difficult to even keep larger ghost together as tankmates..

I won't comment on your stocking, seeing as jer already had a go at it.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

I didn't know about that 10 though... Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease listen to my advice...


----------



## BGKLOVER (Feb 1, 2008)

Flamingo, that's what I keep hearing, but I will definatly try it anyway. I wish there was a way to tell male or female. And Clerk don't wory about it. I will definatly take your advice, but what do you think of the 10 gal?


----------



## chaotrix2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Black ghosts can get up to 20 inches i wouldnt put them in a 10g tank even for breeding purposes.. but s far as breeding goes i've NEVER heard of anyone being able to breed them - i don't think its impossible but you could try all your life and not even get close. And your 55g is waaaaay overstocked - please please consider restocking it.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

2 Plecos ( 1 common, 1 spotted )
1 Chinese Algae Eater
1 Clown Loach

All need to go out of the 10.

The clown loach gets the size of a football, and at least 2 more to be happy.. so Id return it. Return the plecs, even most small species don't do well in a 10. The Chinese algae eaters will turn into a carnivore as it gets older, and also needs at least a 29 gallon. Just trade all three types in.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

BGKLOVER, you can not breed any fish unless you first study their natural habitat, water parameters, weather patterns, strength of the current, etc etc. And I'll pretty much guarantee your going to need a bigger tank.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The fishfarms of Asia breed them in ponds, not in tanks.


----------



## Mishy (Feb 1, 2006)

Dont even bother putting them in a 10 Gal.

You'll just get a bunch of unhappy BGK's, as for breeding them I done it accidently. But I only had 1/100+ survive.

Its near impossible to do it, and the only reason I done it was because it was accidental, I would not suggest trying to breed them it'll only burn a hole in your pocket, and its sheer luck if you get a male & female.

I would suggest breeding something easier, like Guppies or Bristlnoses then working your way up from them, otherwise your just going to be killing fish.

`Mishy

P.S ( I had a 125 Gal Tank, Was full of Bristlenoses & It was murky, always in a dark room & it was almost practically silent. I didnt even feed the babies anything, because I didnt know they were in there, they ended up eating what I was feeding to the bristlenose, and the bristlenose were only in the tank for 6 weeks, whilst I got a new setup for them + I was only hoping that some of my bristlenose would have been eaten by the BGK's )


----------

